# MALÉ | Dharumavantha Hospital | 25 fl | T/O



## abumuhannadh (Oct 27, 2009)

Male', the capital of Maldives have had no high rise buildings above 30 meters due to a regulation, which later allowed 45m.
now they have allowed to build 25 storey buildings under restrictions. there are few 25 storey buildings planned now, the first of which is the new extension for the Indira Gandi Memorial Hospital (IGMH).
the concrete work has been finished now and work is in progress for the cladding and interior.

here are some images.


























































here is how tall it looks compared to other buildings (30-45m)


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Are there any aerial photos of Male and the new building ?


----------



## abumuhannadh (Oct 27, 2009)

found this in FB










By: Ishan Hassan


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Not quite what I meant. Are there no current pictures from an airplane?


----------



## abumuhannadh (Oct 27, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> Not quite what I meant. Are there no current pictures from an airplane?


don't remember seeing any.


----------



## abumuhannadh (Oct 27, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> Not quite what I meant. Are there no current pictures from an airplane?


i think THIS video shows that, not very clear though.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you, this tower looks great.rost:


----------



## abumuhannadh (Oct 27, 2009)

Here on the far side of the island, the building is seen above all.


----------

